# Tying 107s



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

I'm waiting for some therabands to come in the mail, so while I was waiting I thought I'd try out some Alliance 107s on my axiom. But I was wondering what size office rubber bands would be best to tie them onto the frame.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot will chime in soon, he's like the resident Guru!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

The cheap ones! Very funny, Sainz. Lol


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

number 64 rubber bands for tying them to the frame and number 32 for tying the 107 to the pouch .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> The cheap ones! Very funny, Sainz. Lol


hey dude, i am learning lots of stuff from you!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I use 107s and 105s all the time. I always use #32s to tie them to the fork and to the pouch. Even on smooth forks (like my boo shooters) I have never had one slip.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

thanks guys! now does anyone know of stores that would have them in stock, in the California area? I don't want to buy them online and wait for shipping.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You can get #32 bands in almost any stationery store ... Staples or Office Depot for example. I bought them in both stores in Las Vegas last year. Most dollar stores will also have bands suitable for tying your flatbands.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, another question haha. How long do you cut them too, because the full lenth seems like it would be kind of weak.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I just cut a #32 to make one long piece. Hold one end under your thumb, while holding the #107 in place. Then I stretch the #32 very well as I wrap ... about 6 or 7 times around the fork and the 107 ... and tie a square knot using the two ends of the #32. (I stopped doing the tuck technique some time ago ... too fidley, and no advantage that I could see.) Use scissors to trim off the ends. Use another #32 for the other fork.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

oh nice, so you use the full length of the 107s?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

joeymega said:


> oh nice, so you use the full length of the 107s?


With the full length of 107 on each fork, I can shoot 3/4 butterfly. I am not as accurate that way as I am with a shorter draw (about 40 inches). For a shorter draw, I like about 7.5 inches from the pouch tie to the fork. I like to have enough band to double back over the fork tip as a cushion for the band. Then cut off any excess.

My preference is to use #105s. They are just long enough that one 105 works well for each band. After tying the pouch, there is enough band to give a 7.5 inch slack length and to double the other end back over the fork tip ... no waste. And you get more #105s per package than you get #107s.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

